# Jay Peak 2012 Trip Edit



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

Video is private.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Fixed /10Char


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Someone really smashed their NS Proto into that tree

Liked the sample from the X-country snowboarding video too


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

not sure why but for some reason I cant view it.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Redmond513 said:


> not sure why but for some reason I cant view it.


I had to check it out on YouTube.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

click the link in the blacked out embedded video

How did you break that helmet, the crash wasn't in the video...


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

The girl was riding with one of the other guys actually wrecked hard off camera on the first day...I never caught it...


----------

